# Problem mit Magix Music Maker



## nkanumberone (14. März 2008)

Ich habe ein Rode NT-1A Mikrofon über ein Art MPA Digital Preamp und ESI Juli@ Audiointerface angeschlossen. Ich will Vocalaufnahmen über Magix Music Maker 2006 Deluxe machen, jedoch egal ob ich über die Analoganschlüsse des Preamps oder Spdif gehe, das Signal im Music Maker ist sehr leise. Ich muss den Gain des Preamps bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen damit man überhaupt etwas im Music Maker hören kann, dann is aber natürlich das Signal vollkommen verzerrt und unbrauchbar. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------

